# Skyscraper Dictionary



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

my best one, sea of toothpicks


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jan said:


> What do we call a skyline that's not really a skyline, but more an ocean of tall buildings, like in this one:


How about Sao Paulo? :lol:


----------



## datoriprogram (Sep 21, 2009)

Nail carpet?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what do you think about it, in são paulo?


JaMBa said:


> *14. Edifício 360o São Paulo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Jan said:


> What do we call a skyline that's not really a skyline, but more an ocean of tall buildings, like in this one:


Skyflat or skyplane?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Highcliff said:


> what do you think about it, in são paulo?
> 
> 
> JaMBa said:
> ...



Looks like a Jenga Tower to me!


----------



## johnybarkerr (Jul 27, 2012)

What would be the name of two skyscrapers connected by a bridge? I know the bridge itself is called a "skyway" but could there be an actual name for the connected buildings? Would they still be defined as "twin towers"? I came up with "combi-scrapers" and "uni-scrapers" but they don't immediately remind me of buildings linked by a bridge. The inspiration for my question occurred after discovering a wikimedia page with the title:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Jan said:


> *fatscraper*
> Skyscraper that's too long and wide for it's height, usually talked down because of local regulations or successful nimby protests.


De Rotterdam is a perfect example.



johnybarkerr said:


> What would be the name of two skyscrapers connected by a bridge? I know the bridge itself is called a "skyway" but could there be an actual name for the connected buildings? Would they still be defined as "twin towers"? I came up with "combi-scrapers" and "uni-scrapers" but they don't immediately remind me of buildings linked by a bridge. The inspiration for my question occurred after discovering a wikimedia page with the title:


Siamesescrapers


----------



## moon993 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jan said:


> What do we call a skyline that's not really a skyline, but more an ocean of tall buildings, like in this one:


A skyscraper city or a concrete jungle?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

^ I came up with "high-rise mush" for that one


----------

